# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Δεξαμενές έρματος στα ΕΓ/ΟΓ (Ballast tanks in F/B)

## harlek

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει σχετικά με τις δεξαμενές έρματος των ΕΓ/ΟΓ?
Υπάρχουν σε όλα; Να υποθέσω στο πρώτο deck για χαμηλό κέντρο βάρους?
Υπάρχουν χωριστές δεξαμενές εμπρός και πίσω; Επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους; Μπορεί να τις αδειάζει ή να τις γεμίζει ένα πλοίο ενώ ταξιδεύει για να αντιμετωπίσει κλίσεις λόγω του καιρού; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ταξιδεύει ενα πλοίο με τις δεξαμενές αυτές κενές; Είναι χρονοβόρο το γέμισμα και το άδειασμά τους;

Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι και μπορεί ας με διαφωτίσει!  :Wink:

----------


## harlek

Δηλαδή η ύπαρξή τους είναι δεδομένη και με μικρά ΕΓ/ΟΓ πλοία, του τύπου π.χ. Νήσος Θήρα;




> όσον αφορά τις κλίσεις λόγω καιρού αυτές αντιμετωπίζονται με τις δεξαμενές έρματος που ονομάζονται heeling tanks και βρίσκονται περίπου στο μέσο του πλοίου μία σε κάθε πλευρά και επικοινωνούν μέσω του διπυθμένου ώστε να μειώσουν το διατοιχισμό μέσω των ποσοτήτων νερού που κυλούν από τη μία δεξαμενή στην άλλη.


Δεν κατάλαβα κάτι: Αυτές οι δεξαμενές (heeling tanks) γεμίζονται κατάλληλα στην αρχή του ταξιδιού ώστε να εξουδετερώσουν μια κλίση που δημιουργήθηκε λόγω φόρτωσης; ή εννοείς ότι κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού "ανταλλάσσουν" διαρκώς νερό για να μειώσουν το διατοιχισμό, παίζοντας ρόλο stabilizer;

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις εξηγήσεις.

----------


## Νaval22

> Δηλαδή η ύπαρξή τους είναι δεδομένη και με μικρά ΕΓ/ΟΓ πλοία, του τύπου π.χ. Νήσος Θήρα;


προφανώς απλά τα πολύ μικρά ίσως να μην έχουν A.P.T,αλλά αυτό το λέω με επιφύλαξη 




> Δεν κατάλαβα κάτι: Αυτές οι δεξαμενές (heeling tanks) γεμίζονται κατάλληλα στην αρχή του ταξιδιού ώστε να εξουδετερώσουν μια κλίση που δημιουργήθηκε λόγω φόρτωσης; ή εννοείς ότι κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού "ανταλλάσσουν" διαρκώς νερό για να μειώσουν το διατοιχισμό, παίζοντας ρόλο stabilizer;


Το δευτερο είναι σημπληρωματικές των stabilizers αλλά δεν θα τις δείς στα περισσότερα παλιά πλοία.

----------


## harlek

> Το δευτερο είναι σημπληρωματικές των stabilizers αλλά δεν θα τις δείς στα περισσότερα παλιά πλοία.


Μου κάνει εντύπωση το πώς προλαβαίνουν να μεταφέρουν τέτοιους όγκους νερού τόσο γρήγορα, ώστε να προλαμβάνουν το διατοιχισμό... Υποθέτω ότι η μεταφορά έρματος γίνεται με αντλίες που μεταφέρουν νερό π.χ. προς τη δεξιά δεξαμενή τη στιγμή που το πλοίο αρχίζει να γέρνει προς τ' αριστερά;

----------


## Eng

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση το πώς προλαβαίνουν να μεταφέρουν τέτοιους όγκους νερού τόσο γρήγορα, ώστε να προλαμβάνουν το διατοιχισμό... Υποθέτω ότι η μεταφορά έρματος γίνεται με αντλίες που μεταφέρουν νερό π.χ. προς τη δεξιά δεξαμενή τη στιγμή που το πλοίο αρχίζει να γέρνει προς τ' αριστερά;


Στην αρχη οι αντιδιατοιχιστικες δεξαμενες εφαρμοστηκαν στα Container με σκοπο να μειωσουν το ευρος διατοιχισμου. Σε πρωτη φαση ηταν δεξαμενες ελευθερης ροης. Ομως παρατηρηθηκε πως η περιοδος του διατοιχισμου σε καιρο ειναι ευμεταβλητη και ενιοτε αρκετα μικρη (δλδ το πλοιο κανει μικρες γωνιες κλισης και με αρκετα μεγαλη ταχυτητα) ετσι αυτο που ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα ηταν κινηση του νερου μεσα στις δεξαμενες να μην συμβαδιζει με την κινηση του πλοιου με σκοπο αυτο να επιβαρύνει την ομαλη κινηση (απόκριση) του πλοιου στον κυμματισμο. Ετσι λοιπον ειδαν πως χρειαζεται να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ταχυτητα στην κινηση απο τη μια πλευρα στην αλλη (η απόσταση φτανει κοντα στα 30μ.) και ετσι μπήκε στη μεση της αποστασης μιας αμφιδρομη αντλια η οποια θα εχει τη δυνατοτητα να τραβαει νερο απο τη μια πλευρα στη άλλη ουτοσώστε να μετακινειται μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα νερου σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.
Στα νεοτερα χρονια οι δεξαμενες αυτες δουλευουν υπο τον ελεγχο Η/Υ ο οποιος εχει τη δυνατοτηα μεσα απο sensors να "βλέπει" τη κίνηση του πλοίου και να δείνει τις καταλληλες εντολες για κίνηση στα συστηματα αντιδιατοιχισμού (Αντιδιατοιχιστικες δεξαμενες, stabilizers).

----------


## thiseus

Με έκπληξη διάβασα τις απόψεις σας περί δεξαμενών έρματος στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ....ε'αν αναφέρεστε σε πλοία που εκτελούν πλόες σε ελληνικά λιμάνια με ελληνική σημαία.
Με προεδρικό διάταγμα απαγορεύεται οποιαδήποτε μεταφορά έρματος για πλοία που εκτελούν δρομολόγια εντός ελλάδος η έχουν την ελληνική σημαία και είναι Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ.

¨ολες οι δεξαμενές έρματος στα παραπάνω σφραγίζονται είτε γεμάτες είτε άδειες για την αποφυγή ύπαρξης ελευθέρων επιφανειών.

Αν και ναυπηγικά υπερβολικό η νομοθεσία θεσπίστηκε προληπτικά σε εφαρμογή μετα τη τραγωδία του Ηράκλειον (το οποίο ήταν αιτία και για την αντιστοίχη θέσπιση κανόνων ασφάλισης των οχημάτων στα Ο/Γ παγκοσμιως)

----------


## Eng

> Με έκπληξη διάβασα τις απόψεις σας περί δεξαμενών έρματος στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ....ε'αν αναφέρεστε σε πλοία που εκτελούν πλόες σε ελληνικά λιμάνια με ελληνική σημαία.
> Με προεδρικό διάταγμα απαγορεύεται οποιαδήποτε μεταφορά έρματος για πλοία που εκτελούν δρομολόγια εντός ελλάδος η έχουν την ελληνική σημαία και είναι Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ.
> 
> ¨ολες οι δεξαμενές έρματος στα παραπάνω σφραγίζονται είτε γεμάτες είτε άδειες για την αποφυγή ύπαρξης ελευθέρων επιφανειών.
> 
> Αν και ναυπηγικά υπερβολικό η νομοθεσία θεσπίστηκε προληπτικά σε εφαρμογή μετα τη τραγωδία του Ηράκλειον (το οποίο ήταν αιτία και για την αντιστοίχη θέσπιση κανόνων ασφάλισης των οχημάτων στα Ο/Γ παγκοσμιως)


Να κανω μια ερωτηση? Αναφερεσαι σε μεταφερα ερματος. Μπορεις να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος? Γιατι τα επιβατικα πλοια με ελληνικη σημαια εχουν μονο dbt και fpt / apt. Και δεν υπαρχει καμια μα καμια μεταφορα νερου. Το μονο που γινεται ειναι να μπαλασταρεις το fpt μονο για να τριμαρεις το πλοιο. Οσο για το apt στα περισσοτερα ειναι void space.

----------


## thiseus

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση? Αναφερεσαι σε μεταφερα ερματος. Μπορεις να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος? Γιατι τα επιβατικα πλοια με ελληνικη σημαια εχουν μονο dbt και fpt / apt. Και δεν υπαρχει καμια μα καμια μεταφορα νερου. Το μονο που γινεται ειναι να μπαλασταρεις το fpt μονο για να τριμαρεις το πλοιο. Οσο για το apt στα περισσοτερα ειναι void space.


Ολες οι δ/ξ σφραγιζοντε απο τη ΔΕΕΠ(οπωσ την ελεγαν τοτε η και ΕΕΠ για πιο παλια) .... Απαγορευεται οποιαδηποτε μεταφορα ερματος απο δεξαμενη σε δεξαμενη....Η κατασταση ερματος παραμενει σταθερη και δε μεταβαλεται. Η δυσκολια ειναι βεβαια στη φορτωση αλλα επειδη ειναι πλοια κυβισμου το DW δεν ειναι σημαντικο οποτε και υπαρχουν περιθωρια φορτωσης χωρις μεγαλες επιπτωσεις.

----------


## Eng

Όπως ειπα, αναφερομαι στις αντι διατοιχιστικες δεξαμενες. Τα ballast tanks παραμενουν ως ειναι και μονο στης νεοτερης τεχνολογιας πλοια τυπου "Palace" etc.. χρησιμοποιειται το fpt για να αλλαζει το trim του πλοιου ωστε να ειναι πιο efficient στη πλευση του στη μεγαλη ταχυτητα.

----------


## Apostolos

Το ενοχλητικό ειναι κάποιος να ειναι να μην τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα και με ύφος να λές ότι θές... Οταν το πλοίο έχει τέτοια περιθώρια ευσταθείας που μπορεί να μεταφέρει, σαβουρώνει και ξεσαβουρώνει τις ανοιχτές δεξαμενές του, μπορεί και πρέπει να το κάνει! Κάθε πλοίο έχει τα δικά του στοιχεία και δεδομένα ευστάθειας και κανένα προεδρικό διάταγμα δέν μπορεί να θέσει όρια στην ασφάλεια και λειτουργία του πλοίου. Αλλωστε στα stability booklet που ειναι θεωρημένα απο την αρχή και τον νηογνώμονα, αναγράφονται ποιές δεξαμενές μπορούν να ερματιστούν ή αφερματιστούν. Δεν λέμε όμως ότι δέν υπάρχουν πολλά ΕΓ/ΟΓ τα οποία κάποιες απο τις δεξαμενές τους ειναι σφραγισμένες και γεμάτες, κάτι που αναφέρει το ΠΑ του πλοίου, και φυσικά δεν γίνονται μεταφορές απο αυτές. Αν ειναι δυνατόν να μην μπορείς να σαβουρώσεις Fore Peak, After Peak και φυσικά για τα ποστάλια τα γνωστά Heeling Tank στα οποία ιδιαίτερα στα νεότερα ειναι και αυτόματα με Η/Υ...
Σαφώς όμως και συστήνετε οι δεξαμενές μας (Double Bottom Tk) να ειναι ή γεμάτες ή εντελώς κενές για τις ελεύθερες επιφάνειες, αλλά πολλές φορές δέν ειναι εφικτό. Αλλωστε στον υπολογισμό ευσταθείας οι ροπές ελευθέρων επιφανειών ειναι μία παράμετρος που μπαίνει κανονικά. Αν για δεδομένο Displacement το stability booklet μου δείνει τιμή GM και GZ μίκρότερη απο την υπολογίσημη για ποιό λόγο να μην μπορώ να αφήσω και μερικές ελευθερες επιφάνειες? Με αυτήν την λογική δέν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να έχω επιτρεπτή ευστάθεια αφου οι δεξαμενές καυσίμων και γλυκού νερού ειναι πάντα μισογεματες...
Δεν συζητάμε φυσικά ότι ιδιαίτερα κάποια νέα Ro/Pax στο εξωτερικό χρησιμοποιούν και τις λεγόμενες flume tank (δες στα ro/ro Αρχάγγελος και Aegean Star) με σκοπό την μείωση των τιμών GM για να μην υπάρχουν έντονα rolling.

----------


## thiseus

η κουβεντα μας εδω ηταν αποσμασματικη διοτι ειχαμε συνεχισει με προσωπικα μηνυματα....

εσυ αναφερεσαι σε επιβατηγα που ικανοποιουν τα κριτηρια tou B/5 kai τηs Stockholm Regional Agreement, η κατασκευαστηκαν με αυτα τα κριτηρια, η οποια προαιρετικα εγινε αποδεχτη απο τις εταιρειες εδω για επιχειρηματικους σκοπους κι εγω αναφερομουν γενικα στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ που δεν ειχαν κανει καμια μετατροπη η δεν μπορουσαν απλα να γινουν comply... 
αντιδιατοιχιστικες δεξαμενες παντως δεν ειχαν ποτε χρησιμοποιηθει απο οσο γνωριζω σε επιβατηγα εδω. 
τα flume tanks ειναι αρκετα παλιο concept, το οτι ηρθε παλι στο προσκηνιο και πιο εξελιγμενο ειναι αλλο θεμα

επαναλαμβανω λοιπον οτι η μεταφορα ερματος σε μεγαλη ομαδα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ δεν επιτρεποταν..δια ροπαλου!!! 
δεν μιλησα πουθενα για trim αρα για forepeak kai afterpeak (εαν και εφ'οσον αυτο επιτρεποταν, γιατι σε καποια δεν επιτρεποταν)

kai twra ta exw parei giati kolhse to rhmadi.... kai exasa apanthsh katebato!!!!!!!! αμα βρω χρονο και υπομονη μπορει να το ξαναγραψω

τελος παντων καπετανιε οποτε θελεις συζηταμε εκτενως....δε χρειαζεται να κανουμε μαθημα κανενας σε κανεναν, απλα μιλαμε, ετσι κι αλλιως αυτα που λες ειναι γνωστα
αλλωστε παντα καποιοι χρησιμοποιουν οπως εσυ και καταλαβαινουν τι διαβαζουν και αναλογα πρατουν, υπαρχουν ομως και καποιοι που ετοιμαζουν αυτα τα manuals, κτλ κτλ... ε ολο και κατι θα ξερουν κι αυτοι... ας μην προτρεχουμε λοιπον και περιμενουμε με το δικανο στη γωνια απο ενα συντομο μηνυμα...

----------

